# nose color



## scarlett callas (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey!! I have the most wonderful little puppy in the world, Lulu, who I got from a breeder. Her nose when she was younger had a little spot which looked lighter in pictures, but when I got her I never really noticed it, so I thought it had gotten darker like the breeder had told me it would. But lately I have noticed her nose is getting lighter all throughout. It is a medium brown color. She is cream colored and 14 months old. I usually live in Puerto Rico, but have spent the last few months in New York. I don't know if the problem might be weather related. Her nose is cool and moist, so it hasn't dried up with the weather. I don't know what it could be. I wanted to know what this could mean.

I don't know why the photos come out this way.... Don't know how to rotate them...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

perhaps she is a Chocolate Hav?? does your breeder have any chocolates in her line?


----------



## scarlett callas (Oct 14, 2010)

Huh, just looked at her lineage papers and her mom was a chocolate... I had never given it much thought, cause she doesn't look chocolate, but it appears she was. Can Lulu have that chocolate feature, without being chocolate? I guess all it means is she won't win Westminster, which I'm ok with. i just wanted to make sure it wasn't a problem....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought 'chocolate' referred to the pigmentation of the nose and eye rims (brown, rather than black), rather than the color of the hair. So if her mom is a chocolate, and the puppy has brown nose and eye rims, she would probably be classified 'chocolate' as well?? With the lighter spot on her nose, is she shoving something or rubbing under something with her nose that might damage the pigmentation? With the location of the light spot, that is what comes to my mind.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

"Winter nose". It happens a lot with cream dogs. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Don't chocolates also have brown lip pigment. She's a cutie no matter what flavor! (Maybe she's a chocolate and cream! Get it, chocolate and cream? Yummy!!! - Okay, I admit it, I'm loopy. It's Friday, almost time to leave work, and I haven't had power since Sat. at midnight or so. AHHHH!!!).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Have to say I have seen this in several breeds..and always heard it called Winter Nose, as Tom said...nothing to worry about..


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

Jaxon has a light brown nose and is considered to be a chocolate


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

karodavis51 said:


> Jaxon has a light brown nose and is considered to be a chocolate
> View attachment 38733


But it looks like Jaxon has brown lips and around his eyes, no? The other dog looks like the skin around the eyes and mouth are dark, and it is just the nose that has lightened. I think with winter nose, it's just the nose that is affected.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

jessegirl said:


> Don't chocolates also have brown lip pigment. She's a cutie no matter what flavor! (Maybe she's a chocolate and cream! Get it, chocolate and cream? Yummy!!! - Okay, I admit it, I'm loopy. It's Friday, almost time to leave work, and I haven't had power since Sat. at midnight or so. AHHHH!!!).


 ound: I like that . I do think a chocolate would be that cool brown color also but I have no idea. Tom says winter nose! 
Tom could a chocolate mother produce a cream puppy with a brown nose and it just be in the genetics but not a true chocolate?


----------



## scarlett callas (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Winter nose, who knew?


----------

